# Suche ähnliche spiele wie faster than Light für das Android Handy



## HunQ (11. Mai 2013)

*Suche ähnliche spiele wie faster than Light für das Android Handy*

Ich genieße dieses kleine Indie game sehr. Nur zu schade dass es noch im play store von Android verfügbar ist. Kennt jemand vielleicht andere spiele die sich ähnlich spielen? Es müsste nicht unbedingt dasselbe Szenario sein. Von mir aus kann es auch ein pferdekarren mit Laser Kanone sein. Das gameplay war nur interessant.


----------

